# fabric mesh for cage - where to buy in uk and what type ?



## nympho

Hi mantid fans. I want to make some mesh like dividers for my mantid cage. Anyone any idea where to buy a suitable fabric material in uk for this? I have already used some aluminium mesh from 'Homebase' but it is quite expensive considering the number of dividers I want to make and holes are also a bit big and let small prey through. I've also noticed a smell from aluminium when heated by a lamp which is not very nice, so I thought i'd look into fabrics instead but no idea what to buy or who from. help !


----------



## PseudoDave

I always use 'Muslin'. Very good, small enough to stop fruitflys, big enough for good ventilation.. Pretty much any decent material/sewing/wool shop will stock it, they do in the south east anyway


----------



## Ian

I use a nylon type netting...its REALLY cheap, like, £1.50 a metre, and visability through it is great. This is what I make my nets out of.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## nickyp0

is that like a ladies nylon stocking?? thats cheep its .99 here lol


----------



## yen_saw

As long as it has fine thread and mantis or other feeders like cricket could not chew through the fabrics it is good to use.


----------



## Ian

lol...no it is thicker, and lot more tighter bound. It doesnt snag either, so thats another plus.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jackson

Ian, would you be able to illustrate and describe how you make your net boxes. I'm really interested.

Maybe we should have a DIY forum


----------



## Samzo

Yeah, I could show you how we (my dad and I) make our lids for aquariums etc. Jackson you could do step by step on how to make a mantis cabinet lol


----------



## nympho

PseudoDave and ian. which particular shops can you find these things - there may be one round here. i'm not used to buying girly sewing things :?


----------



## Jackson

Hobby craft


----------



## Ian

FABRIC WORLD!!!

sounds a great idea jackson  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Chris Dickie

I've only ever bought it from Invert people, seen advertised on the ELG list


----------



## Jwonni

on this site she makes net cages and also sells netting

http://www.virginiacheeseman.co.uk/

on the left hand side click netting cages then scroll down to the bottom for 2 different sizes

as well as making net cages is this good stuff to have as your lid over a jar ?


----------



## Ian

yeah..I use pretty much the same thing as VC uses. Yeah, its fine to put over jars, works a treat.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PseudoDave

Muslin's nice and cheap, locally for me anyway. Strong, durable, easily cleaned if needed. Any of the suggestions here would be useful.


----------



## nympho

thanks for tips everyone! if I cant get muslin or cheesecloth locally from Hobbycraft I will send off for the black netting stuff from VC.

btw, while looking at her website I noticed a book called "The Praying Mantis Keepers Handbook" by Mike Jope. Has anyone read it - is it worth getting?


----------



## Chris Dickie

I've got a copy somewhere

quite interesting and quite good imo, see if I can find it


----------



## Ian

I saw that book VC was selling, I havent read it myself, but might have a look onlne at some reviews of it.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

* anyone know where to get some fully transparent netting? *

it just dawned on me how cool it would be to have some that you can look through like you can through the container sides.

maybe some kind of fully transparent tights exist?..


----------

